

Limpet teeth are the strongest biological material ever tested - skinofstars
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-31500883

======
ryandvm
> Barber explained, it can be compared to a single string of spaghetti holding
> up 3,000 half-kilogram bags of sugar.

Heh. So... it can hold 3,000 things that weigh a half-kilogram? Also known as
1,500 kilograms.

What is it with the BBC's hilarious units of comparison? It has clearly become
some sort of journalistic inside joke.

~~~
vannevar
For those unfamiliar with the metric system of measurement, this is equivalent
to approximately 75,000 unladen swallows. Provided they are European swallows,
of course.

~~~
SAI_Peregrinus
This assumes a 20g swallow. "European swallow" typically refers to the barn
swallow, which ranges between 16 to 22g. So between 68,000 and 94,000 unladen
swallows.

